# Hair Algae



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all..... I have a planted 55 gallon tank with C02 system w/ ph regulator. I have a fully planted tank and it is doing very well. Plants have doubled in size and have excellent color. However I am having a bit of a problem with green hair algae. I keep my lights (2.3 wpg) on for 8 hrs and have my ph at 7. I am adding ferts once a week (only half a dose). I can't remember the name of ferts but it is a liquid that has a type of measuring chamber on one side. It was highly recommended and seems to be doing a great job. Why would I have this algae if the plants seem to be growing so well. I would think there would be no nutrients left for algae. Its not a big problem and can be manually removed. Would lowering ph by increasing C02 help? I am going to add some Discus at a later date. I have about 13 neons in tank along with some cories and a bristlenose which doesn't go close to the Algae. This algae only seems to be on certian plants. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## josh1604 (May 7, 2008)

adding more co2 to a tank always helps with algae along with good circulation. You can also invest in some sae's that will help out a little. Without knowing what you are dosing we really can't help you with this problem.. Just becasue your plants are growing well doesn't mean that algae won't grow to, most of our plants grow really well we just have problems with algae.


----------

